# English language course read by Tolkien on 78 rpm



## Draken (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello!

I have ”inherited” a box of 78 rpm discs which is a language course in English. JRR Tolkien’s name is written on two of the discs which makes me think he might be the one reading the exercises. Is this product widely known? Have you heard about this work before?

Se pictures below:

http://comfortaddict.com/photos/DSC08313.JPG
http://comfortaddict.com/photos/DSC08317.JPG
http://comfortaddict.com/photos/DSC08318.JPG
http://comfortaddict.com/photos/DSC08320.JPG


Thanks for your help

/ Per


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't have any info on them for you but that is totally awesome. I'd want them just to hear his voice.


----------

